

The Interrobang, Part 2 - johngunderman
http://www.shadycharacters.co.uk/2011/04/the-interrobang-part-2/

======
Tiomaidh
I'll be interested to see how people are writing in a few decades. I can't
imagine that Unicode won't be almost exclusively used--with ASCII reserved for
BIOSes and such (even now, we're getting close)--and surely most Americans
will one day figure out how to do ©óól ßtúff wíþ ðeir kœybóárds. And I think
the trend of niche groups and cult revivals will increase. So surely there
will be small groups of people using interrobangs and þorns and umlauts
(coöperate, anyone?), and if people are using it informally it'll show up on
Facebook and blogs, and if it's on blogs it could spread to magazines and
newspapers, and if it's in magazines and newspapers it could become acceptable
for use at work and school. So who knows, maybe it'll become trendy again.

------
diegob
I would love to see a scan of a document made with one of those typewriters
with an interrobang!

